# The Professor on Video Tape!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 3, 2007)

I know that some of these have been posted 
before but truth be told I cannot get enough
of watching the Professor.  He truly was a
dynamic icon in the martial arts and if you 
ever had the chance to have met and trained
with him you would understand that he was
one of a  kind. 

[yt]Er99t7SvuUg&NR=1[/yt]

[yt]RVWMq-sYTnc&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]jKo5m-18T6w&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]bv2CyGNGrpE&mode=related&search[/yt]


----------

